# Color Neutral CFOP Cross Trainer



## teller (May 18, 2012)

Sometimes raw practice isn't enough. A golfer or bowler benefits from lifting weights. A poker player benefits from attempting to sell kitchen knives to unsuspecting housewives. Etc.

In my case, I just couldn't seem to own all 6 color schemes backward and forward for purposes of spotting a great cross. Inspection takes a little too long, I find that I still "cheat" by using the center pieces as guideposts.

So I wrote this little guy:

CN Cross Trainer

It forces you to learn cross piece neighbors in a flash-card sort of format, just like some of you probably learned your multiplication tables. The idea being that once you have each pair of neighbors down, the "ring" will mentally fall into place.

It's formatted for iPhone, but works fine with a mouse or keyboard. Fun little diversion while you're sitting at a bus stop or waiting nervously at the dentist, etc. No frills, assumes cross-on-bottom.

Happy cubing,
teller


----------



## Zarxrax (May 18, 2012)

It doesn't seem to display the correct answer when you guess incorrectly, or else I'm missing it.


----------



## teller (May 18, 2012)

Zarxrax said:


> It doesn't seem to display the correct answer when you guess incorrectly, or else I'm missing it.


 
Regardless of your guess, it should display the correct answer, wait a few seconds, then move onto the next one. If you tap again, it skips the delay and goes on to the next one.

Could be the delay is not working on your device...what are you using?


----------



## jeff081692 (May 18, 2012)

I was just making old school flash cards to test me on this exact same thing. I could have programmed something but I was lazy. Nice job.


----------



## Zarxrax (May 19, 2012)

teller said:


> Regardless of your guess, it should display the correct answer, wait a few seconds, then move onto the next one. If you tap again, it skips the delay and goes on to the next one.
> 
> Could be the delay is not working on your device...what are you using?


 
I'm using firefox 12.0 on windows 7.


----------



## teller (May 19, 2012)

Zarxrax said:


> I'm using firefox 12.0 on windows 7.


 
Sure enough, Firefox had an issue with my css.

*Fixed.*


----------



## Zarxrax (May 19, 2012)

Sweet, works like a charm.


----------



## MWilson (May 19, 2012)

Why is using the centers as a guide cheating? It allows for "at a glance" spotting of whether or not an easy to place edge will be correct or incorrect on any color scheme. That is, as long as you're familiar with the opposite colors of that color scheme.


----------



## teller (May 19, 2012)

Dominate said:


> Why is using the centers as a guide cheating? It allows for "at a glance" spotting of whether or not an easy to place edge will be correct or incorrect on any color scheme. That is, as long as you're familiar with the opposite colors of that color scheme.


 
It's not really cheating, but it's not optimal. For example, sometimes I'll get a cross where the first move is clearly an M2, and M2 reverses the centers and this totally throws me half the time so I can't use them as a guide. If I instead know where the %#*##!!! pieces are supposed to go relative to each other, those calculations do not have to be performed. And in general, this kind of fluency is something I desire so that my mind is freed up to look ahead into other things that happen during cross construction.



jeff081692 said:


> I was just making old school flash cards to test me on this exact same thing. I could have programmed something but I was lazy. Nice job.


 
Thank you, kind sir. It was actually kind of fun to design.


----------



## Ickenicke (May 19, 2012)

Nice Teller!

Also good to practise centers at bigger cubes.


----------



## yockee (May 19, 2012)

I'm doing surprisingly well with this. I'm currently averaging 15 on white, and 20 on all other colors. I tend to be more consistent with red and green.


----------



## wytefury (May 19, 2012)

awesome program man. works super well and I can actually see this helping me and others a bunch. i switched to color neutral about 2 months ago and still sometimes really have to think about the cross. this should eliminate the problem entirely. im just gonna play with this when im bored.


----------



## MostEd (May 19, 2012)

I'm going to do 100, and say how good I am, you should add a timer later on. I realised Im getting faster a little bit every time


----------

